# JSP Template - System



## hans-sonny (8. Aug 2014)

Hi Leute ich brauch mal einen gewaltigen denk anstoß

ich bin dabei eine Aplikation als Webservice zu entwickeln und möchte das ganze als jsp machen.

wie kann ich sinnvoll ein Template system aufbauen?

ich möchte gerne das navigation etc immer gleich bleibt nur der content soll neu geladen werden klar kann ich per ajax nachladen soweit so gut nur wie macht man das sinnvoll einfach ein include? aber wie sag ich dem include was er laden soll?, das ändert sich laufend


----------



## MR_UNIX (9. Aug 2014)

Es gibt fertige Templatesysteme wie Thymeleaf. Du kannst aber auch das include Tag aus der JSP-Library nutzen.


----------



## hans-sonny (10. Aug 2014)

ja wenn ich das include tag nutze wie könnte ich das dynamisch neu belegen?

wobei das template system gut aussieht werde ich mir morgen früh genauer anschauen vielen dank!


----------



## hans-sonny (11. Aug 2014)

... wenn ich 


```
<jsp:include page="URL" />
```

Verwende und meine URL aus einem Bean auslesen will wie kann ich dann die URL durch den wert den ich auslese ersetzen?

also so lese ich das bean aus.


```
<jsp:getProperty property="url" name="site"/>
```

kann ich das in eine variable speichern? wenn ja wie?

EDIT

okay wie man die url mit variable belegt ist klar...

nur warum funzt das nicht:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
            $(document).ready(function(){
               $(".loginbutton").click(function(){
                   <% 
                    site.setUrl("templates/main.jsp");
                    s = site.getUrl(); %>
               }); 
            });
        </script>
```


das problem ist dass jetzt jedesmal die main.jsp geladen wird auch wenn nicht geklickt wird


----------

